# threads vanishing?



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

There has been a couple of times where my threads have vanished, I asked where to get some electrolytes from and that vanished and I've just asked about my hygetropin and tha threads gone now??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Probaly deleted by the mods if in the wrong section


----------

